# 2002 gmc 2500hd



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Just realized I accidentally posted this in the classified section. So I thought I would re-post it here......


Guys, 

I got a lead on a 2002 GMC 2500HD with the 8.1L. This thing is loaded to the T with almost every option. The truck has 82,000 miles on it and a 2 yr old 8.2 Boss V. The guys is asking $18,000 for truck and plow. $13,500 for just the truck.

Is this a fair price? From all the picture he sent, this thing looks like it is in great condition and definitely kept up well.

Got a few more questions though:

What kind of mileage do you get with the 8.1L? (I do quite a bit of pulling during the summer when we go camping (27ft. travel trailer). This is why the question is asked, otherwise I could care less cause of how little I use the truck.)
Did the Alison tranny come with this engine in 2002?
What are your overall opinions on the 8.1L engine (reliability, power, etc)?

I have a few friends that say it is horrible gas mileage, but the truck pulls anything and they love the power they have when you really need it. 

I have a work car that I use, so my truck really only gets used at nights/weekends when I cut lawn and pull my small utitlity trailer around. Plus, it would be used to pull my camper and to plow during the winter.

Just looking to see if this would be a good buy or not.

Thanks in advance.

Jeremy


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd say maybe 15 to 16K for everything, not 18,000. As far as mileage goes it depends on the rear end. My moms cousin had a 8100 and with the allison, but it had 4:10 rear end it he got around 8 miles a gallon all over. If you have a 8100 with the 3:73s you'll get around 12. I have a d-max with allison and 3:73s and love the setup. Reverse sucks, but the tranny has a lot of power.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

There are lots of places to look up the value of the truck, then just add the value of the plow.
Check out www.autotrader.com and compare similar trucks. That's how I bought my '01 2500 two years ago. I paid 10k for it with 99k miles.

I would want to know if the 2 year old plow is the only plowing the truck has done.

I get 12 mpg with my truck on a good day with the 6 liter engine and empty truck. I pull a 31 ft camper but we don't really travel far enough to check mileage pulling the camper. I always use "tow haul" mode to save strain on drive train, but it does eat gas.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some pictures that they sent me. Truck did not have a plow on before two years ago.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice truck, as others have said with 3.73 gears you can get 11-13mpg but with 4.10 gears expect 8-10mpg. This truck will pull anything you put behind it so do not worry about pulling power. The price IMO is too high, if you can get the truck for $15k or maybe $16k then it is an ok deal but no way $18k. Remember the truck is technically 10yrs old now, yes the plow is nice and all but even that is 2yrs old now.

For what it is worth i bought my 06 RCLB D-max LT with an 8' Fisher blade and 34k miles on the clock for $19,900 and this was 2yrs ago.


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

woodchuck2;1201048 said:


> For what it is worth i bought my 06 RCLB D-max LT with an 8' Fisher blade and 34k miles on the clock for $19,900 and this was 2yrs ago.


Looks to me as if the market has changed quite a bit in the last couple years... for many reasons. I'd snatch up a truck comparable to yours in a heartbeat... if I could ever find one for that kind of price. KBB lists private party value for an '06 RCLB LT 6.6/DA with 34K @ anywhere between 24-26K...w/out the plow. My '04 ECLB LS 6.6/DA books (PPV) right now (with 116K on the clock) for the same it was purchased off a dealer lot for in August of '08 - when it had 51K on it.


----------



## Otts (Nov 8, 2008)

Way to high priced! You could buy a DURAMAX for that.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Way to much for that truck. In 3-4 months he wont be able to sell it for 12g. Look at the price of fuel. 8-10 if you are lucky with that thing. For even less money than that you could get a Dmax and put a plow on and still be well under 18k

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/2164674722.html


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1200785 said:


> I'd say maybe 15 to 16K for everything, not 18,000. As far as mileage goes it depends on the rear end. My moms cousin had a 8100 and with the allison, but it had 4:10 rear end it he got around 8 miles a gallon all over. If you have a 8100 with the 3:73s you'll get around 12. I have a d-max with allison and 3:73s and love the setup. Reverse sucks, but the tranny has a lot of power.


Just got an email back from the seller and they said the truck has the VYU code for the snow plow prep package. They also said that the truck has the GT4 code meaning the 3.73 rear end.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah its a very nice looking truck. But I'd tell the seller hes on dope. I'd tell him you have 14K cash in hand take it or leave it. Also tell him for 18 you can get a duramax. Granted fuel is a little more money you are going to get more truck that has more power and you can do more to it as far as mods go.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

I went and offered the guy $14,000 for it, but he didn't want anything to do with that. He is saying that the truck alone is worth that, plus a $5000 plow on top of it. Basically told me that I was getting a good deal at $18,000 and that he didn't absolutely need to sell it, so he was just going to wait for someone to give the money he is asking. Oh well I guess. I will continue my search.

Got a question for you guys though. There have been some posts saying "You could get a Duramax for that kind of money. $18,000 is way too high for that truck."

I have been looking for a long time around my area for a Duramax around $15,000 to $18,000. Looking for an ext. cab shortbox. The only ones that I have found in that price range have about 150,000 miles and up. So my question is, how many miles does the truck need to have on it before you won't buy it any longer? Obviously, 150,000 is a lot on a gas motor, but would you still buy a Duramax with that many on?

Just to give you an idea, most dealers/sellers want over $20k for Duramax that have 100,000 miles on them. The majority of Duramax trucks in my area that have 50-80K on them, the selling price is over $25,000.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Go to edmunds.com and price it. I put in every option except the beverage cooler and heated seats and it come up at 11k-13k if clean and 13k-15k if outstanding.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Keep in mind that the plow devalues the truck. So if outstanding condition 13-15k that drops price to 10-12.5k and then add 2500 for a used plow. Keep inmind fuel was 4+ a gallon 2 years ago. Trust me no one forgets that. So when you are you pricing out big blocks the trucj takes another devalue. If you offered 14k for a 9 year old truck and he didnt take it. Leave your phone for a few days. He will call back with a counter offer. That truck will rot in his driveway before he ever gets 18k for even during winter. Also if you are going to save 5g on a truck. You can fly to it and drive it back. Just make sure you buy it off a dealer.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

MrPLow2011;1204536 said:


> Keep in mind that the plow devalues the truck. So if outstanding condition 13-15k that drops price to 10-12.5k and then add 2500 for a used plow. Keep inmind fuel was 4+ a gallon 2 years ago. Trust me no one forgets that. So when you are you pricing out big blocks the trucj takes another devalue. If you offered 14k for a 9 year old truck and he didnt take it. Leave your phone for a few days. He will call back with a counter offer. That truck will rot in his driveway before he ever gets 18k for even during winter. Also if you are going to save 5g on a truck. You can fly to it and drive it back. Just make sure you buy it off a dealer.


What you just said is exactly the conversation that I had with the seller. He said that he paid over $6000 for the plow two years ago, so he was basically taking the blue book value of the truck and adding $5000 for the plow. I tried to explain to him and say that having a plow on a truck does not actually increase its value in all occasions. Granted, this plow is spotless that he has on the truck. Very good condition. Not a spec of rust at all. But it still doesn't add that much value. He asked me what I thought about the value of the truck and I said that it is probably worth $11,500 by itself and then I told him I would add $2500 for the plow bringing it up to $14,000. He just basically started laughing a little and said there was no way he could accept that.

I also made a point about the fact that an 8.1L engine is not exactly the most desired engine to have in a truck considering its horrible gas mileage. A Duramax or 6.0L is much more appealing to people than the 8.1L will ever be. He asked me then why I was interested, but I just replied with basically what I said in my original email. I have a work car, so my truck only gets used when I cut lawn, tow the camper, or plow.

I will be visiting family near the sellers location in about 3 weeks. I told him to contact me if he still has it and I will come and take a look again. I figure that will give him some time to ponder my offer. I asked him if anyone else has expressed interest, and he said no. He just kept telling me how he doesn't really have to sell it, but he was just putting it up for sale because he would really like a newer truck.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

He'll be lucky to see 15,000 for it with the blade. If he sells it for that someone got taken for a ride.


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

My opinion would be to get a duramax. I have a 6.0 in my 2500 right now and it's horrible on fuel while plowing/towing the 8.1 will be worse. Plus you said you would be towing a 27ft camper, diesel is the way to go


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

Went looking around for a Duramax last night and found something a little closer to home. It is a 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD Ext. Cab shortbed. Just the truck I have been looking for. Got the towing package and plow package on the truck.

It has 128,000 miles on it and the dealership is asking $17,998. Seems to me to be a fair price.

Clean retail shows to be $19,500 on NADA and Kelly Blue Book is about the same.

Looks like a real clean truck. It has a ball in the bed, so obviously the previous owner used it to haul a gooseneck trailer, but that wouldn't worry me too much. 

I think I am going to look at it on Saturday. Anything I should look for in specific? I know to ask about the injectors to see if they have been replaced, but anything else?


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

To me, that seems like way to much money to spend on a 8 year old truck with 128,000 miles. You might get another 100-150K out of the engine but what about the rest of the truck?? It might take a couple thousand a year in repairs to keep it on the rd........

In my past experience, once a truck goes over 100,000 miles they just start nickel and diming you to death with bearings, u joints, ball joints, alternator, starter, tranny etc......


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1200785 said:


> but the tranny has a lot of power.


You mean the tranny sucks alot of the power



Kollerman;1204966 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Went looking around for a Duramax last night and found something a little closer to home. It is a 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD Ext. Cab shortbed. Just the truck I have been looking for. Got the towing package and plow package on the truck.
> 
> ...


Make sure you get a service history on the vehicle. You can ask them to provide it or look and ask on Duramax Diesels.com und VIN section. Those were prone to injector issues and is not a cheap fix. If you are really interested I would ask them to perform a balance rate test on the injectors and see where they are. Read up on it.

130K miles on any diesel isnt sh!t. I wouldnt hesitate a moment if it was the right truck and right price. I would get them down to around high 15s or low 16s and would be comfortable.

I dont care if you got an 8.1 or diesel plowing is going to suck your gas mileage regardless.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Find out how long that truck has been on the lot. When I bought mine at a honda dealer (it was pretty funny looking on the lot...stood out like a sore thumb) they were asking $15k for it, I offered a lowball $11k when I found out it had been sitting for close to a year and it was scheduled to go to wholesale and we met at $11,200 with they did new pads, rotors and calipers for me too.

In the end, prices are relative to the region and the seasonal demand. Right now truck prices are probably artificailly high in your area, winter plowing demands are probably partially to blame...what matters is if the truck is of sufficient value to you to pay the asking prices.

You mgiht want to consider also, working with a willing forum member outside of your local area...there are plenty of trucks all over the country that meet your needs...you might be able to have someone check it out, broker the deal long distance and pick up a one way plane ticket and drive it home over a weekend. Just a thought.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, this guy must not have sold the 2002 GMC yet. He now dropped it down to $16,000 for both the plow and the truck. I had offered him $14,000 back on Jan. 19th, but they didn't take it. $16,000 sounds much more reasonable. Maybe I will see if he will meet me at $14,500 or $15,000?

Do you think this set-up for $15,000 would be a good buy? I think it would then be priced much more appropriately for our area.

Thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Kollerman;1225738 said:


> Well, this guy must not have sold the 2002 GMC yet. He now dropped it down to $16,000 for both the plow and the truck. I had offered him $14,000 back on Jan. 19th, but they didn't take it. $16,000 sounds much more reasonable. Maybe I will see if he will meet me at $14,500 or $15,000?
> 
> Do you think this set-up for $15,000 would be a good buy? I think it would then be priced much more appropriately for our area.
> 
> ...


You watch the news? Crisis in Eygpt? Do you know why Obama stuck his nose inot it? If the oil tankers cant use the Shipping canal our gas prices are going to up. Unlead is 3.10 a gallon. This is why htis guy still has this Cherry Chevy 2500 with a plow still on his lot. offer 14,500 if you feel you can still make at least 1-2k profit before you snow season ends. If he says no. Leave your phone number. It will ring. every day of winter that passes that truck devalues. So if your phone rings in March offer 13k

this is a 16k truck I bet you could buy for 14.5. 
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/2191824282.html


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmm Unleaded is at 3.60 a gallon on average and I bet this truck is at 11k and he is calling you asking when you are bringing down a check


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

got my 04 cc short bed diesel 2.5 years ago with 40 k on it for 19 900. That guy is on serious drugs.


----------

